# "true" roan with light head?



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

People on another horse group were talking about this color, specifically asking was the horse a "true" roan (versus varnish) with a head this color? What is going on here? Someone in the other group suggested perhaps there was an appy in the pedigree?

The stallion is Smart Lean N Chexy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not a color expert but I would call it a roan. The head looks a little darker than the rest. It's pretty whatever it is.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the owners and breeders name is at the bottom of the advert, email and ask him.
looks roan to me


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

to me it almost looks like he has been body clipped


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

danicelia24 said:


> to me it almost looks like he has been body clipped


This was discussed too, was it a result of his face being clipped.

If so, they are certainly more talented with clippers than I could ever be!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, classic roan. Having one with that much roaning on his face is unusual but not impossible.

There is another stud, Metallic Cat, who is known for throwing babies with lots of roan


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Interesting! From looking at his pedigree and the color of his sire and dam, and so on. Definitely true classic roan. There are a few variations of roan, and like was stated, body clipping can really change things (temporarily, of course). Very pretty chestnut roan.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I saw the same pictures as discussion I believe, they also had another stallion listed with a head the same color as the body.

I don't think there are any Appy's in the pedigree, but I do know Appy patterns have been bred into and found in some QH lines, look at Reminic in Spots.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I have seen a few classic roans where the roaning went well up onto the cheeks - just a less common variation. I am quite certain this is just an extensively roaned out classic roan. I also would not be surprised if his head got darker as he got older, as many seem to.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd still say roan, just a variation of how the gene usually expresses itself--but I'm definitely no expert 

In theory, even if his head were clipped, you should still be able to see the drastic gradient if it were there


----------

